# Sustituir micrófono electret por salida de audio de GSM



## xaromar (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola, estoy realizando una aplicación en la que utilizo como entrada de audio un micrófono electret alimentado con una fuente de tensión de 3 V.  Una vez he comprobado que el sistema recibe bien la señal de audio debería adaptar esta entrada de forma que la señal se recibiera desde un modem GSM, para ello la salida del modem la llevo a un integrado para controlar la ganacia (SSM2160) y de ahí a un condensador de 1 uF para eliminar la parte de contínua (En la salida del controlador de ganancia tengo 7 V). He probado diferentes ganancias y diferentes valores de condensadores pero no he logrado que se asemeje la señal a la que tengo con el micrófono electret. Si alguien ha realizado algo similar o tiene alguna idea de como puedo funcionar la agradecería su ayuda.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 7, 2008)

Si alimentas el circuito a 3V no puedes tener una señal de salida de 7V, si me apuras una de 6V DC.

En teoria deberias tener una señal de audio de unos 0.7 a1V Vpp con sonido normal.

Que entiendes que la señal no se asemeja, amplitud, distorsion,,,,


----------



## xaromar (Ene 7, 2008)

En primer lugar gracias por contestar, lo que alimento a 3 V es el micrófono electret, los 7 V los recibo de la salida del modem GSM que está situado en otro circuito diferente, debido a eso le pongo el condensador para reducir la componente de continua. Cuando digo q no se asemeja la señal me refiero que no se parecen al observarlas en el osciloscopio sobre todo en amplitud.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 7, 2008)

Es que no termino de enterder el tema, es que soy un poco duro...

Le inyectas audio o viene via electrec? digamos como un micro espia

El radio modem lleva entrada analogica?

Respecto a los electrets hay varios modelos, los hay que funcionan bien a 3V pero otros necesitas mas tension.
Se trata de un modelo de electrec tipo 2 terminales o tres.


----------



## xaromar (Ene 7, 2008)

Creo que no me he expresado bien, por eso no me entenderás.....

Ahora mismo tengo un sistema con una entrada de audio a través de un micrófono electret de 2 pines con una alimentación de 3 V, el cual funciona correctamente.

Lo que quiero realizar es sustituir el electret que tengo a la entrada de audio por la salida de audio de un modem GSM, de forma que la señal de audio que entra en mi sistema será a través de este modem en vez de por el electret.

La señal que transmite el modem GSM  es la que se recibe a través de un teléfono móvil.

En definitiva, lo que pretendo es que el audio que le entra al sistema en vez de ser a través de un micrófono electret sea a través de un teléfono móvil.

No se si me he explicado mejor, es que soy novato en todo esto, en todo caso gracias por intentar ayudarme.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 11, 2008)

Sacá el mic electret, y mandá la señal de audio a donde estaba conectado el mic, con un capacitor para eliminar la continua. Así tendría que funcionar.
Si no funciona bien tendrías que ver las impedancias, y la posibilidad de agregarle un pre, aunque las veces que hice ese metodo funcionó bien.

PD: Si el electret era de dos patas, seguro que una va a tierra y la otra tiene una resistencia y un capacitor, probá sacando la resistencia que tendría que funcionar bien así.


----------

